# Oscar’s DNA



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Interesting! I would not have expected Bichon Frise based on his pictures, either! What test did you decide to use?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Interesting! I would not have expected Bichon Frise based on his pictures, either! What test did you decide to use?


I got the Wisdom Panel from Walmart. It was on sale for half price back around cyber Monday week. Then I forgot I had it until a couple weeks ago lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a fun surprise! Where's the best place for me to see a photo of Oscar? Or can you share one here?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Those results go a long way towards explaining his good nature. Every Bichon I've ever met has been relentlessly extraverted. I wouldn't have picked Bichon, though, based on his coat color. He looks pretty solidly dark in the pictures. Not the typical saddle pattern of a Yorkie nor the white of a Bichon. Genetic inheritance is a funny thing.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What a fun surprise! Where's the best place for me to see a photo of Oscar? Or can you share one here?


I attached a photo in my first post, but now it says...view attachment and you have to click on it. But I’ll try again. Maybe it will work this time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> I attached a photo in my first post, but now it says...view attachment and you have to click on it. But I’ll try again. Maybe it will work this time.
> 
> View attachment 464764


It worked this time, and ohhh my goodness, what a cute little boy!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Here's what I see if I click the attachment in the first post. So strange.)


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It worked this time, and ohhh my goodness, what a cute little boy!!


Thank you, I think he’s really cute too! I don’t know if you know, but he is the 12 year old that just sat in animal control while rescues went in and pulled _every _small dog out but him. I was so angry I just had to adopt him. Speaks well for rescues, huh?

I’m not sure what happened with the link in my first post. It had worked for me when I checked it, but maybe because I posted the same pic again it took it out of wherever they put it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> Thank you, I think he’s really cute too! I don’t know if you know, but he is the 12 year old that just sat in animal control while rescues went in and pulled _every _small dog out but him. I was so angry I just had to adopt him. Speaks well for rescues, huh?


I wonder why they skipped over him! Low or no-shedding mixes are in such high demand. 

I guess he was just meant to be yours


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder why they skipped over him! Low or no-shedding mixes are in such high demand.
> 
> I guess he was just meant to be yours


When I saw (and got) him, he was matted really badly. I guess they didn’t want to take on the work he’d need. Unfortunately I can’t find out which rescues adopted all the others. I’d really like to give them a piece of my mind. And yes, I agree with you he was meant to be mine. I was ready to get a toy poodle puppy, and gave up the chance to get Oscar. I don’t at all regret that decision!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

On so glad you grabbed him. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is very cute and it's fun to find out what his parents were. He is very lucky to have you. There are a lot of "rescues" that go in and cherry pick the most easily adoptable dogs then turn right around and sell them for hundreds of dollars. Very frustrating.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

He's so cute?! I would have guessed him to be a Yorkie Poodle mix. That makes me mad that they didn't take care of his coat?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> He is very cute and it's fun to find out what his parents were. He is very lucky to have you. There are a lot of "rescues" that go in and cherry pick the most easily adoptable dogs then turn right around and sell them for hundreds of dollars. Very frustrating.


I am aware that rescues do that and it just makes me furious. People are always looking for tiny and small dogs at the shelter and would have homes quickly if left there. But rescues make a huge profit from them. They are not all “non profit” when they work that way. 



Fenris-wolf said:


> He's so cute?! I would have guessed him to be a Yorkie Poodle mix. That makes me mad that they didn't take care of his coat?


I was also guessing he is a yorkie poo. Now I know where that hair comes from. And... they told me he’d be shaved when I picked him up and they didn’t do it. How could the vet who saw him not shave him? Oh wel, he got done the next day.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He's so cute and so lucky you took him and have given him a loving home. 

Fun to have a DNA surprise. I think I can see Yorkie in him, but his color being dark completely put me off thinking Bichon could be in his make up. I do remember seeing DNA research on many dog breeds and the Bichon was closely related to the poodle. Wish I could find that research - when I google all that comes up all test kits which is not what I was looking for.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> He's so cute and so lucky you took him and have given him a loving home.
> 
> Fun to have a DNA surprise. I think I can see Yorkie in him, but his color being dark completely put me off thinking Bichon could be in his make up. I do remember seeing DNA research on many dog breeds and the Bichon was closely related to the poodle. Wish I could find that research - when I google all that comes up all test kits which is not what I was looking for.


I have also heard bichons we’re close to poodles too, but I can’t find anything that says that now. I think, it least explains why maybe I thought I saw some poodle in him. I’m going to look for images of yorkie-bichon crosses are commonly black.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a fun quiz if you're interested in knowing just how good (or—more likely—bad!!) you are at identifying the breeds in a mutt: MuttMix Survey

I was terrible! ? But at least I'm in good company:

"Overall accuracy of all participants averaged at 25% correct for all guesses made. Dog professionals surpassed that accuracy by only a narrow margin, averaging at 28% correct guesses for all guesses made."


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> I have also heard bichons we’re close to poodles too, but I can’t find anything that says that now. I think, it least explains why maybe I thought I saw some poodle in him. I’m going to look for images of yorkie-bichon crosses are commonly black.


I sometimes still look at pictures and profiles of dogs in local rescues, and as of late, there have been many times when a dog is listed as a Bichon and I look at it and believe it could be a poodle, or even have some poodle in it. Sometimes it is not easy to tell without doing the DNA test. I am thinking Miracle has some Bichon in her as well; I doubt she is full poodle.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> "Overall accuracy of all participants averaged at 25% correct for all guesses made. Dog professionals surpassed that accuracy by only a narrow margin, averaging at 28% correct guesses for all guesses made."


I did this quiz, and kinda impressed myself lol. I did the one on wisdom panel also but I think you have to be registered and have a DNA kit activated to have access to it.

So my score? 58%. I couldn’t believe it. It was a bit higher on wisdom panel but they gave like 10 breeds to choose from so that one was really easy. (I just tried to get a link, but apparently, once I got Oscar’s results I no longer can get to the quiz. )

Thanks for posting the link... it was a lot of fun!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WOW! You have a real gift!


----------

